# Hace aire/viento



## alfalfaromeo

Hola, soy nuevo en este foro, me he registrado porque tengo una duda:

Según la RAE es correcto la frase "hace aire".

Yo creo q*ue* la frase correcta deberia de ser hace viento.

Si el viento es el "aire en movimiento" considero q*ue* sería correcto decir: 
una corriente de aire, o hace viento, pero nunca hace aire.

¿Como lo veis vosotros? se que comunmente se utiliza esa expresión pero no sería mas correcta la otra?

Gracias.


----------



## Södertjej

¿Dónde dice la RAE que sólo es correcto "hace aire"? No encuentro nada en el DPD

La acepción 3 de aire remite a viento, por lo tanto ambas son válidas.

*3.     * m. *viento*      (‖ corriente de *aire*).


----------



## Aviador

Estoy de acuerdo con Alfalfaromeo en que a pesar de que en algunos lugares se dice _hacer aire_ y la validez de este giro es avalada por la RAE, no puedo evitar encontrarlo absurdo, algo que yo nunca diría. Por otra parte, no creo haber oído en Chile esta expresión.

Saludos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En mi país no empleamos _hacer_, sino _haber _o _soplar_: _había mucho viento,_ _sopla una brisita_, etc. 
Saludos

¡Bienvenido, Alfalfaromeo!


----------



## lady jekyll

Por aquí sí se dice "hace (mucho, poco...) aire/hace (mucho...) viento".


----------



## Juan Nadie

Aviador said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Alfalfaromeo en que a pesar de que en algunos lugares se dice _hacer aire_ y la validez de este giro es avalada por la RAE, no puedo evitar encontrarlo *absurdo*, algo que yo nunca diría. Por otra parte, no creo haber oído en Chile esta expresión.


¿Polémico a posta? Vaya vientos que traemos o nos damos, al menos no nos ha dado un viento.



> ¿Cómo lo veis vosotros? Sé que comunmente se utiliza esa expresión pero ¿no sería más correcta la otra?


No, no es más correcto usar «hace viento» que «hace aire». ¿Has oído alguna vez que el viento sopla? ¿Y que el aire silba? Sí, también es correcto.


----------



## chics

Aquí sí decimos hace aire y hace viento, y además no son exactamente lo mismo, el viento en principio se entiende que es fuerte. Lo del aire se usa sobreto cuando hace mucho calor, pero al menos se nota un leve airecillo. De hecho ahora que pienso se usa también mucho en negativo "no hace nada de aire", es más dramático que el no hacer viento. La brisa aquí, al lado del mar, la solemos asociar con el viento suave que viene de éste, con olor a mar y todo.


----------



## clares3

Hola a todos
De pequeño (en la alta edad media) aprendí que el viento era el aire en movimiento. Pero luego aprendí que la gente, por estos pagos, dice "hace aire" o "hace viento" como si fueran sinónimos, así que por acá tanto oigo que hace un aire desagradable como unb viento desagradable; estadísticamente se usa más el "hace viento" y, concretamente, "hace un viento terrible". De hecho, la gente suele decir que a otro "le ha dado un mal aire" cuando lo ven extraño, confuso...
Veamos qué dicen las gentes de Cádiz, donde dicen que hace/sopla un viento terrible en todas las estaciones.


----------



## 0scar

Esto es lo que dice el RAE:
*hacer **aire* a alguien. * 1.     * loc. verb. Impeler el *aire* hacia él para refrescarlo.

También dice *aire* es lo mismo que *viento* y (por suerte) se contradice en la misma definición. 
*3.     * m. viento (‖corriente de *aire*).

Si siempre se usa _hace aire_ en vez de _hay aire_ o _hace viento_ la RAE debería ponerlo  en el dic. y definirla como  _españolismo_.


----------



## Vampiro

alfalfaromeo said:


> Hola, soy nuevo en este foro, me he registrado porque tengo una duda:
> Según la RAE es correcto la frase "hace aire".
> Yo creo q la frase correcta deberia de ser hace viento.
> Si el viento es el "aire en movimiento" considero q seria correcto decir:
> una corriente de aire, o hace viento, pero nunca hace aire.
> ¿Como lo veis vosotros? se que comunmente se utiliza esa expresión pero no sería mas correcta la otra???
> Gracias


 
Hola, bienvenido al foro.
El aire no hace, simplemente está, es un fluído de composición variable que rodea la tierra.  Como todo fluído tiene propiedades que lo caracterizan y que no viene al caso enumerar.
Cuando el aire se pone en movimiento adquiere diferentes denominaciones según la intensidad o las carácterísticas del movimiento.  La más simple y usual de esa denominaciones es “viento”.
Las definiciones del diccionario son, una vez más, poco claras:
 
*aire1. *(Del lat. _aer, -ĕris,_ y este del gr. ἀήρ).
*1. *m. Fluido que forma la atmósfera de la Tierra. Es una mezcla gaseosa, que, descontado el vapor de agua que contiene en diversas proporciones, se compone aproximadamente de 21 partes de oxígeno, 78 de nitrógeno y una de argón y otros gases semejantes a este, al que se añaden algunas centésimas de dióxido de carbono.
*2. *m. *atmósfera* (‖ que rodea la Tierra).
*3. *m. *viento* (‖ corriente de *aire*).
 
*viento1. *(Del lat. _ventus_).
*1. *m. Corriente de aire producida en la atmósfera por causas naturales.
*2. *m. Aire atmosférico.
 
O sea, según la RAE, el viento es por un lado una corriente de aire y por otro el aire en sí mismo.  A ver si algún benemérito académico es capaz de explicarme eso.
Por si te interesa mi opinión personal, creo que tienes razón, la expresión “hace aire” es incorrecta.
Agrego que también en Chile lo más usual es decir “hay (mucho) viento” en lugar de “hace (mucho) viento”.  Esto no es excluyente, por supuesto.
Saludos.
_


----------



## lady jekyll

Como ya ha explicado Chics, no es lo mismo en intensidad hacer aire que viento. Se dice hacer aire cuando sopla una ligera brisa. O sea, Vampiro, que el aire que nos rodea, el del ambiente, el que respiramos, se menea un poquito .


----------



## chics

Vampiro said:


> El aire no hace, simplemente está


Ya, pero cuando vives en un clima donde a veces parece que no esté, el hecho de que en un momento dado lo sientas, sin ser una corriente (viento), simplemente "aire", es una novedad y digno de ser mencionado: "suerte que ahora hace un poco de aire".

El viento me despeina; o me peina, si voy de cara; se me lleva el paraguas y mueve las hojas de los árboles, la ropa tendida, etc. El aire no, es delicado, sólo lo siento levemente en la cara. En mi tierra decimos que los de un poco más al norte (en el Ampurdán, como Dalí)  están un poco mal de la cabeza por culpa del viento, no del aire. Mis amigos de allí dicen que hace "sólo aire" cuando la tramuntana no sopla tan fuerte.

El viento suele ser terrible, aunque personalmente a mí me gusta. El aire no molesta ni disgusta a nadie. Suele hacer "un poco" de aire.

Y, bueno, al final la diferencia es subjetiva, lo que para unos es suave para otros será una barbaridad. Y hay quien acaba diciendo "abrígate bien que hace mucho aire", pero el viento es fuerte.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Por mi zona se usan como sinónimos, tanto "hace aire" como "hace viento", independientemente de su intensidad. No es raro oir "joder, hace un aire que te cagas". Bueno, para darle más intensidad decimos "airazo".

Realmente, puede ser que tengáis razón, y que, técnicamente, sería hace "viento", que es el aire en movimiento, pero a fuerza de uso, desde el punto de vista del lenguaje, me parece correcta.

Recordemos que por puro uso se han aceptado cosas como _coeficiente intelectual_ o _descambiar una prenda,_que también son incorrectos.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Cuando llegué a Andalucía me sorprendió que "hacer aire" significaba lo que para mí es "hace viento".
En Andalucía ya puede soplar a 100 kms. por hora que mucha gente dice "¡Qué aire hace hoy!"
En Canarias sólo "hace viento".


----------



## Vampiro

lady jekyll said:


> Como ya ha explicado Chics, no es lo mismo en intensidad hacer aire que viento. Se dice hacer aire cuando sopla una ligera brisa. O sea, Vampiro, que el aire que nos rodea, el del ambiente, el que respiramos, se menea un poquito .


Tú lo has dicho: Es una ligera brisa.
El movimiento propio del aire es el de todo fluído, es decir, a nivel molecular.  Por sí sólo no se mueve, ni circula, y por supuesto no se menea.  Para ello hacen falta diferencias de temperatura, de presión, o impulsos mecánicos de todo tipo, que generan fuerzas externas que le imprimen movimiento.
_


----------



## Södertjej

Creo que cuando un ama de casa sale de la peluquería recién arreglada y hay una ventolera considerable, en España puede que diga "vaya aire" o "vaya viento que me va a estropear el peinado". Las disquisiciones sobre el aire a nivel molecular no entran en sus cálculos a la hora de expresar su contrariedad.

Diferenciemos entre el término adecuado científicamente y el coloquial. Si en España aire se usa como sinónimo de viento, no entiendo a qué ponerle tantas pegas. Es un uso local, aire en España es polisémica y el contexto deja claro a qué nos referimos. ¿Cuál es el problema? ¿Que la RAE ha recogido ese uso? Si para eso está.


----------



## lady jekyll

Vampiro said:


> Tú lo has dicho: Es una ligera brisa.
> El movimiento propio del aire es el de todo fluído, es decir, a nivel molecular.  Por sí sólo no se mueve, ni circula, y por supuesto no se menea.  Para ello hacen falta diferencias de temperatura, de presión, o impulsos mecánicos de todo tipo, que generan fuerzas externas que le imprimen movimiento.
> _



Sí, efectivamente, es tal y como lo explicas, por lo que físicamente no puede hacer aire sino viento. Lo curioso es que el DRAE ha aceptado esta expresión, y veo que no se utiliza de la misma forma en el resto de España. Lo lógico, desde luego, es que dijéramos todos que hace viento, cuando el aire ha sido puesto en movimiento por las distintas condiciones climáticas.


----------



## ManPaisa

En mi versión de español,_* hace viento, *_pero no _*hace aire.*_  Se oye extraño este último.


----------



## Vampiro

lady jekyll said:


> Sí, efectivamente, es tal y como lo explicas, por lo que físicamente no puede hacer aire sino viento. Lo curioso es que el DRAE ha aceptado esta expresión, y veo que no se utiliza de la misma forma en el resto de España. Lo lógico, desde luego, es que dijéramos todos que hace viento, cuando el aire ha sido puesto en movimiento por las distintas condiciones climáticas.


Lo curioso no es que la haya aceptado, como tantas otras palabras aceptadas por el uso y no por la corrección.  Lo curioso es que no haya aclarado que se trata de un localismo.
Saludiños.
_


----------



## ManPaisa

Vampiro said:


> Lo curioso no es que la haya aceptado, como tantas otras palabras aceptadas por el uso y no por la corrección.  Lo curioso es que no haya aclarado que se trata de un localismo.
> Saludiños.
> _



Es que para el DRAE lo que es sólo de España no es localismo.


----------



## romarsan

Por mi zona también se usa "hace mucho aire" y en muchas ocasiones me han dicho que no es correcto decirlo así, pero la costumbre tiene fuerza, tanta que ya lo hemos colado en el DRAE  También se usan frases del tipo de la que aporta Antpax: Hace un aire que te cagas en los canarios de colores, pero bueno, esto ya es cuando hace mucho, mucho aire.

Entiendo que en los lugares en los que no se use suene extraño, la verdad, pero yo lo uso y lo escucho con bastante frecuencia.


----------



## Södertjej

Pues nada, una notita y a reclamárselo a la RAE.

Localismo de España o no... quién sabe si es un uso reciente o por el contrario más antiguo.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Para mí es de toda la vida, lo que no sé si será mucho o poco . En el mundo de los toros siempre se ha dicho "aire" y, es más, si dices viento en una plaza, lo normal es que te corrijan. Como la tradición de las corridas de toros tiene un tiempecito, me imagino que la expresión no es nueva. Lo que no sé es si ha estado restringida a este ámbito únicamente, y luego se ha expandido o siempre se ha dicho así en algunas zonas.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## ToñoTorreón

No creo que sea españolismo. Por acá también hace aire o hace viento (yo me inclino por la primera).

Hace un aironazo tremendo.
Ayer hizo mucho aire.


----------



## Aviador

Juan Nadie said:


> ¿Polémico a posta? Vaya vientos que traemos o nos damos, al menos no nos ha dado un viento.[...]


Ya sabía yo que lo que escribí iba a levantar viento y quizá más de alguno iba a querer echarme con viento fresco, pero ¿qué puedo hacer si la expresión _hacer aire_ sí me parece sin sentido?
Ya han explicado otros foreros, especialmente Vampiro, que para nosotros _hacer aire_ es una expresión ilógica ya que el aire siempre está rodeándonos, sea en calma o en movimiento; no podemos vivir sin él. Lo que sí puede hacer es _viento_ o _brisa_ como fenómenos meteorológicos. A lo más, encontraría lógico _hacer aire_ para describir la acción de crear la mezcla de gases que forman la atmósfera. Bueno, en realidad la naturaleza está permanentemente haciendo aire, fabricándolo.


Juan Nadie said:


> [...] No, no es más correcto usar «hace viento» que «hace aire». ¿Has oído alguna vez que el viento sopla? ¿Y que el aire silba? Sí, también es correcto.


Claro que el viento puede soplar en sentido metafórico, ya que es aire que se ha puesto en movimiento y lo sentimos como un soplido, pero el aire sólo puede silbar si está en movimiento (viento) y moviéndose a suficiente velocidad para que produzca turbulencias al chocar contra los objetos. Por lo tanto, yo diría que es el viento (aire en movimiento) el que silba.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

¿Y esto? ¿Cómo lo entenderían?
Según el DRAE:


> *abanicar.*
> 1. tr. Hacer aire con el abanico


----------



## Aviador

Pinairun said:


> ¿Y esto? ¿Cómo lo entenderían?
> Según el DRAE:
> 
> 
> 
> *abanicar.*
> 1. tr. Hacer aire con el abanico
Click to expand...

De entenderlo, yo entendería el sentido que se le quiere dar a este giro por haber estado expuesto a este tipo de expresiones, pero como ya dije antes, me parece un absurdo. ¿En qué forma puede un abanico producir la mezcla de gases que forman el aire? Yo diría _hacer viento con el abanico_, causar el movimiento del aire circundante para producir viento.
Creo que no nos vamos a poner de acuerdo, pero es una divertida discusión.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

Y aún hay más... 


> *aventar.*
> (De _viento_).
> 1. tr. Hacer o echar aire a algo.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá aventar no se usa con ese significado, sino con el de lanzarse o lanzar algo.


----------



## Pinairun

No nos damos cuenta, pero estamos creando casi una nueva Babel...


----------



## mirx

0scar said:


> Si siempre se usa _hace aire_ en vez de _hay aire_ o _hace viento_ la RAE debería ponerlo  en el dic. y definirla como  _españolismo_.



Es que no es ningún españolismo. Y sí, se dice que hace aire igual que hace calor, sol, o frío. Nada de raro.



ToñoTorreón said:


> No creo que sea españolismo. Por acá también hace aire o hace viento (yo me inclino por la primera).



Exacto. De hecho no se me ocurre una forma más natural de decirlo. "Hacer viento" se usa muy poco y en lo personal me suena hasta forzado.

Por aquí yo no veo que haya mucha diferencia entre "hacer aire" y "hacer viento" (bueno sí, la primera se usa), pero si existiera me parece que sería lo opuesto a lo que sucede en España.

El viento es más bien suave, te acaricia. Por ejemplo, la placentera sensación del viento en la cara durante el alba.

Cosa distinta es que haya aire, que casi te tumba al suelo o te levanta y estampa contra los árboles. Aquí el aire es muy tempestivo, siempre en enormes polvaredas y borrascas.


----------



## El peruano

*Aire*
. Mezcla gaseosa que forma la atmósfera de la Tierra:
el aire se compone principalmente de oxígeno y nitrógeno. 

*viento *


m. Corriente de aire producida en la atmósfera por el encuentro de diferentes presiones en áreas distintas:
el viento hacía girar la veleta del campanario.
Y después dicen que hay que ser responsable con lo que se dice, ......


----------



## mirx

El peruano said:


> Y después dicen que hay que ser responsable con lo que se dice, ......



Responsables e inclusivos, no inlcuir lo que corresponde es también irresponsabilidad.



> *3.     * m. *viento*      (‖ corriente de *aire*).



Y bueno, ni que ir más lejos. Si son sinónimos pues claro que se puede decir que hace viento y que hace aire.


----------



## Aviador

Sólo quiero, una vez más, explicar el asunto del punto de vista del léxico chileno. Para esto, permíteme, Mirx, tomar como punto de partida tu intervención:


mirx said:


> Es que no es ningún españolismo. Y sí, se dice que hace aira igual que hace calor, sol, o frío. Nada de raro.[...]


Es que sí es "raro". El aire no es un estado o un fenómeno del tiempo. Es (una vez más lo digo) sólo esa mezcla de gases que componen la atmósfera de la tierra, lo que respiramos para vivir, esté en reposo o en movimiento. Para describir el estado de este cuerpo gaseoso cuando está en movimiento es que usamos los términos _brisa_, _viento_, _ventarrón_, etc. Por lo tanto, no decimos, como en el caso del calor o el frío que "hace aire". El aire siempre está ahí, rodeándonos en calma o en movimiento.
_Aire_ y _viento_ no son sinónimos. _Viento_ describe un estado del aire: el aire en movimiento.


mirx said:


> [...]
> Por aquí yo no veo que haya mucha diferencia entre "hacer aire" y "hacer viento" (bueno sí, la primera se usa), pero si existiera me parece que sería lo opuesto a lo que sucede en España.
> 
> El viento es más bien suave, te acaricia. Por ejemplo, la placentera sensación del viento en la cara durante el alba.
> 
> Cosa distinta es que haya aire, que casi te tumba al suelo o te levanta y estampa contra los árboles. Aquí el aire es muy tempestivo, siempre en enormes polvaredas y borrascas.


Para nosotros, si el aire no se mueve, habrá _*calma*_. Si el aire se mueve lentamente, entonces habrá _*brisa*_. Si se mueve más rápidamente, habrá _*viento*_. Si se mueve muy rápidamente, habrá un _*ventarrón*_ y así por el estilo.

Saludos.


----------



## El peruano

Para nosotros, si el aire no se mueve, habrá _*calma*_. Si el aire se mueve lentamente, entonces habrá _*brisa*_. Si se mueve más rápidamente, habrá _*viento*_. Si se mueve muy rápidamente, habrá un _*ventarrón*_ y así por el estilo.

Saludos.[/QUOTE]

Claro el viento tiene su clasificación según la fuerza que la presión atmosférica ejerza sobre el Aire. 

Gracias por tu aporte Aviador.


----------



## El peruano

Por aquí yo no veo que haya mucha diferencia entre "hacer aire" y "hacer viento" (bueno sí, la primera se usa), pero si existiera me parece que sería lo opuesto a lo que sucede en España.

El viento es más bien suave, te acaricia. Por ejemplo, la placentera sensación del viento en la cara durante el alba.

Cosa distinta es que haya aire, que casi te tumba al suelo o te levanta y estampa contra los árboles. Aquí el aire es muy tempestivo, siempre en enormes polvaredas y borrascas.[/QUOTE]

Como frase popular, hacer aire o viento, no tendría mucha diferencia, pero está mal, decir que "hace aire", porque el aire es tan solo la combinación de algunos gases que componen nuestra atmósfera, los dos vivimos en la tierra, no?.....el viento es lo que ya dije anteriormente. En fin, amigo, son frases que el "populachum" (entiendase gentío) usa ....

"Camuflageadamente"  que se acabe esta controversia pues no hay que discutir más sobre esto.

Si aquí hay gente que aprende nuestro idioma, con este tipo de fallas de nuestro idioma, no es bueno enseñar.
En todo caso señalarlas. Aire y viento no son sinónimos.


----------



## mirx

> El peruano;
> Como frase popular, hacer aire o viento, no tendría mucha diferencia, pero está mal, decir que "hace aire", porque el aire es tan solo la combinación de algunos gases que componen nuestra atmósfera, los dos vivimos en la tierra, no?.....el viento es lo que ya dije anteriormente. En fin, amigo, son frases que el "populachum" (entiendase gentío) usa ....


 
Eso, eso, eso. Que por aquí el radio de meteorólogos a cristianos es muy reducido. El populachum, entiéndase la gente común y corriente, usa aire y viento como sinónimos, y consecuentemente estos son los significados que las palabras tienen en los contextos que lo permiten.



> Si aquí hay gente que aprende nuestro idioma, con este tipo de fallas de nuestro idioma, no es bueno enseñar.
> En todo caso señalarlas. Aire y viento no son sinónimos


 
Pues sí, tienes razón, y más les vale a esos estudiantes que no se paren por México o España, o que hablen con alguno de los más o menos 150 millones de habitantes de estos países. Imagínate el chasco que se llevan al ver que por ahí y por aquí sí hace aire.



> "Camuflageadamente" que se acabe esta controversia pues no hay que discutir más sobre esto.


 
Ahora sí ya no sé qué quieres decir. Entiendo que pretendes disfrazar el asunto, o sea que parezca que se acaba la controversia pero que en realidad siga. 


Aviador. No pongo en tela de jucio que aire y viento sean técnicamente distintos, o que en Chile sí suene raro (y Argentina y Colombia y Perú), eso está claro. Fuera del estricto campo de la meteorología en México (y por lo visto en ciertas partes de España) sí son sinónimos o, bien, pueden serlo.


----------



## El peruano

bueno, si quieres tener la razón, pues quédatela ..... a mi no me suma ni me resta....
Use la palabra "Camuflageadamente"
para resaltar el ataque que le dieron los españoles y muchos otros a esta manera de conjugar el verbo (Camuflar) a nuestros amigos de Centro América y México. Así como tu ahora defiendes "hacer Aire".... claro está que hacer aire es una expresión que ya la he escuchado hasta en mi país, pero "tecnicamente" como prefieres entender, está mal dicha.


----------



## mirx

> Bueno, si quieres tener la razón, pues quédatela ..... a mi no me suma ni me resta....


¿De qué hablas?

Ninguna razón, ni tuya ni mía. Aquí se exponen ideas y usos -o al menos yo lo hago- esto no es una competencia. ¿Tengo razón de que en que en México hace aire? Pues sí, sí porque me consta que se dice, que se entiende y porque en carne propia he vivido los aironazos. ¿Tienes razón tú de que en dónde estés hace viento? Imagino que sí, no lo discuto ni lo he hecho.



> Usé la palabra "Camuflageadamente"
> para resaltar el ataque que le dieron los españoles y muchos otros a esta manera de conjugar el verbo (Camuflar) a nuestros amigos de Centro América y México.


 
Esto no tiene nada qué ver con este hilo.





> Así como tu ahora defiendes "hacer Aire".... claro está que hacer aire es una expresión que ya la he escuchado hasta en mi país, pero "técnicamente" como prefieres entender, está mal dicha.


 
Con esto sí ya no puedo. Ya cuando sueltan sus "no es correcto, está mal dicho" no hay nada más que decir ni que agregar. Es imposible e inútil argüir contra semejante cerrazón.


----------



## El peruano

Sabes una cosa, ahora que usaste la pálabra Cerrazón, me hace pensar lo siguiente, creo que yo me he cerrado al formalismo y tú al lenguage cotidiano, coloquial...
mira, esto ya nos ha llevado horas, si quieres hacer aire, pues que sea, pues te entiendo muy bien si me hablas así. Mi madre ya me decía que me ponga el abrigo que estaba haciendo aire. Siempre me pareció mal hablar así, pero no le iba a pedir que cambiara su frase a que "ya sopla el viento" o algo así....pero que importa. No me zafo de esta porque no tenga argumentos, pues no me sirven si ambos defendemos cosas distintas.


----------



## Södertjej

He decidido dar un vistazo al CORDE y encuentro:



> El dia antes, se habian quemado tres ó cuatro aposentos en casa de don Bernardino de Velasco, y en ellos su recámara, que dicen importó el daño mas de 6.000 ducados; y si sucediera hacer aire como despues, se quemara toda aquella acera de casas.
> AÑO: c 1599 - 1614    AUTOR: Cabrera de Córdoba, Luis    TÍTULO: Relación de las cosas sucedidas en la corte de España desde 1599 hasta 1614    PAÍS: ESPAÑA
> 
> Ayer Lunes a la misma hora, estando muy sereno el Cielo, sin haver en todo él vna nuve, se vio vna negríssima i escura Nuve, que venía de entre Levante i Setentrión dilatada i angosta, cruçando entre Poniente i Mediodía, que estuvo fija mucho tiempo sin hacer aire, ni tener lo que las otras Nuves, remate blanco a los lados, ni nubes menores que la acompañasen.
> AÑO: 1641    AUTOR: Pellicer de Ossau Salas i Tovar, José    TÍTULO: Avisos de 1641 [Avisos]    PAÍS: ESPAÑA
> 
> - ¿No oyen ese viento? -les acabé por decir-. Él acabará con ustedes.
> - Dura lo que debe de durar. Es el mandato de Dios -me contestaron-. Malo cuando deja de hacer aire.
> AÑO: 1953    AUTOR: Rulfo, Juan    TÍTULO: El llano en llamas    PAÍS: MÉXICO
> 
> Quema la hamaca desargollada bajo el cuerpo, húmeda de transpiración sin trapos, del pellejo contra el tejido de la hamaca. Hamacarse, ligeramente, para hacer aire, aire e ir despegando los miembros adoloridos, flojos.
> AÑO: 1954    AUTOR: Asturias, Miguel Ángel    TÍTULO: El Papa Verde    PAÍS: GUATEMALA
> 
> Tan luego como descendí un centenar de metros por aquellas laderas, encontreme en unos valles abrigadísimos y ricos de vegetación, donde no llovía ni hacía aire, si bien estaban cubiertos de una techumbre de nubes sumamente bajas,
> AÑO: 1874    AUTOR: Alarcón, Pedro Antonio de    TÍTULO: La Alpujarra: sesenta leguas a caballo precedidas de seis en diligencia    PAÍS: ESPAÑA


No he incluído varios resultados más que hablan de hacer aire con el abanico u otro objeto, sino los que claramente hablan de viento. Sólo he hecho búsqueda con dos tiempos verbales, como se puede ver, no con todos.

Espero que esto demuestre que es un uso más que consolidado en el idioma desde hace siglos, que si no es conforme con las definiciones meteorológicas, tampoco es para rasgarse las vestiduras, no será el único caso en el que lenguaje popular y terminología científica se separan.

Siguiendo ese mismo planteamiento tampoco podríamos decir "mar de fondo" o "mar picada" ya que el mar es la misma masa de agua, se mueva de una manera u otra. Pero se dice.

Si una conclusión saco es que si viento y aire vienen como sinónimos (en una acepción) en el DRAE, es porque hay base muy sólida para que estén así. Quién sabe si incluso desde la primera edición, quizá alguien lo pueda confirmar.

Y a quien no le guste, que no lo use, que hable con propiedad científica, que también es correcto, pero que se abstenga de llamar fallos a lo que se lleva usando en el idioma desde hace siglos, aunque ese uso no esté presente no en su variedad.


----------



## Vampiro

Södertjej said:


> Espero que esto demuestre que es un uso más que consolidado en el idioma desde hace siglos, que si no es conforme con las definiciones meteorológicas, tampoco es para rasgarse las vestiduras, no será el único caso en el que lenguaje popular y terminología científica se separan.
> 
> Esa es una gran verdad, no es la primera vez, y seguramente no será la última.
> 
> Siguiendo ese mismo planteamiento tampoco podríamos decir "mar de fondo" o "mar picada" ya que el mar es la misma masa de agua, se mueva de una manera u otra. Pero se dice.
> 
> Esa analógía no la entendí. Pero no te molestes en explicarla, que más o menos entiendo hacia adonde apunta.
> 
> Si una conclusión saco es que si viento y aire vienen como sinónimos (en una acepción) en el DRAE, es porque hay base muy sólida para que estén así. Quién sabe si incluso desde la primera edición, quizá alguien lo pueda confirmar.
> 
> La base muy sólida parece ser el uso que le dan en España y México.
> Veo que también citas un ejemplo de Miguel Ángel Asturias, pero sabido es que él pasó gran parte de su vida en Europa y que murió en España, por lo tanto habría que ver qué dicen los guatemaltecos al respecto.
> Creo que ya está dicho, no me parece mal que se incluyan como sinónimos en el diccionario, pero como se hace con muchas otras palabras debió aclararse que se trata de un localismo, y así como en otras dice “loc. Chile, Perú, Bolivia”, en esta debió ponerse “loc. España, México”. Pero, tomando las palabras de ManPaisa, al parecer lo que se dice en España no es considerado localismo por la RAE.
> 
> Y a quien no le guste, que no lo use, que hable con propiedad científica, que también es correcto, pero que se abstenga de llamar fallos a lo que se lleva usando en el idioma desde hace siglos, aunque ese uso no esté presente no en su variedad.
> 
> La persona que vende tomates o conduce un autobús en Chile, no lo hace por riigor científico, sino por simple lógica. La frase “hace aire” por acá no sólo suena rara, sino bastante absurda, y no quiero con esto parecer peyorativo u ofensivo, que lo que menos tengo es ganas de comenzar el día con una discusión acerca del viento, pero así nomás es la cosa, y aunque ya levantaron el mismo revuelo las palabras de Aviador, me veo obligado a repetirlas, porque hasta un niño de primaria te miraría con cara de “¡¡¡¿Quéeee?!!”, si le dices “Abrígate, que afuera hace mucho aire”.


En fin, creo que yo no tengo mucho más que decir al respecto.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Södertjej

Creo que hay una gran diferencia entre que un término sea un vulgarismo o un arcaismo en un sitio y correcto en otro (ambas realidades pueden darse perfectamente en sus respectivas zonas) y que un término sea de uso común en un sitio y donde ni se usa se afirme que es un fallo del idioma que no se debe emplear ni enseñar a estudiantes extranjeros del idioma, que es a lo que yo me refería en las palabras mías que citas.


----------



## mirx

ManPaisa, ¿En tu tiempo en México nunca oiste hablar de Pachuca, La Bella Airosa?

Y para los demás, ¿tampoco les suena bien airoso?



> *airoso**, sa**.*
> 
> 
> *1. *adj. Se dice del tiempo o del sitio en que* hace mucho aire*.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Por estos vientos "airoso/a" significa, normalmente, salir bien parado de una situación comprometida (salir airoso de la situación) y también gracioso, con estilo (una mujer airosa) o de ritmo movido (ritmo airoso, con aire)


----------



## romarsan

clares3 said:


> Hola
> Por estos vientos "airoso/a" significa, normalmente, salir bien parado de una situación comprometida (salir airoso de la situación) y también gracioso, con estilo (una mujer airosa) o de ritmo movido (ritmo airoso, con aire)



Así se usa también por aquí... claro, que estamos cerca.


----------



## clares3

Hola
No sólo estamos cerca, Romarsan, sino que el contagio recíproco de lo valenciano y lo murciano nos viene de siglos atrás, así que no me extraña que el uso sea común.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
Retomando el tema, por mi tierra (al oriente de la tierra de Manpaisa) sí se oye "*aire*" como "*viento*" en ciertas expresiones. Al fin y al cabo, ¿qué es el viento si no aire?

Ole, m'hijito, está muy caliente este cuarto. Hágame el favor y me abre la ventana para que *haga/entre* *un poquito de aire*.
En el páramo del Picacho, yendo pa' Pamplona, *hacía un aire helado*. 
*El aire* se llevó las tejas de zinc.

Es un simple caso de *metonimia*, como que mi primo es el violín de la orquesta. No es lógico, no es científico, pero se dice. Es lo bonito del idioma, a diferencia de los lenguajes de programación... que jamás serán bonitos.

Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Ah claro, Milton, si hablamos de *interiores*, en mi tierra también se usa: "Abrí la puerta para que entre un poco de aire", "Hay mucho aire, cerrame la ventana que me voy a resfriar". Estando fuera de un lugar cerrado entiendo que no lo usamos.
Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

mirx said:


> ManPaisa, ¿En tu tiempo en México nunca oiste hablar de Pachuca, La Bella Airosa?


Claro, Mirx, pero siempre lo asocié con los significados 2. y 3. del DRAE, que son los más comunes en Colombia para ese término:

*2.     * adj. Garboso o gallardo.*
3.     * adj. Que lleva a cabo una empresa con honor, felicidad o lucimiento. _Quedar, salir airoso._

Sin embargo, reconozco que, al leer los comentarios de los mexicanos, recordé claramente que en México sí se dice _hace aire_ por _hace viento_.  De hecho también recordé que dicen _época de aguas_ (o algo así) por _época de lluvias_.

PD - Mi problema principal con Pachuca es que, al contrario de la mayoría de las ciudades mexicanas, de bella no tiene nada.


----------



## mirx

ManPaisa said:


> Claro, Mirx, pero siempre lo asocié con los significados 2. y 3. del DRAE, que son los más comunes en Colombia para ese término:
> 
> *2. *adj. Garboso o gallardo.
> *3. *adj. Que lleva a cabo una empresa con honor, felicidad o lucimiento. _Quedar, salir airoso._
> 
> Sin embargo, reconozco que, al leer los comentarios de los mexicanos, recordé claramente que en México sí se dice _hace aire_ por _hace viento_. De hecho también recordé que dicen _tiempo de aguas_.
> 
> PD - Mi problema principal con Pachuca es que, al contrario de la mayoría de las ciudades mexicanas, de bella no tiene nada.


 
Jaja, pues no sé, nunca he estado en Pachuca y de hecho tuve que recurrir a la wikipedia para que me aclarara exactamente cuál de todas las ciudades era La Bella Airosa, y también pensé por un segundo que se refería a una ciudad altiva, con caracter (Pachuca está a 2000 metros sobre el nivel del mar), sin embargo, la misma wikipedia explica que se llama airosa por los vientos encañonados que azotan a la ciudad. Eso me lo creo porque en mi pueblo pasa exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Veamos. Si hay una general coincidencia en aceptar y usar 'hace viento' o 'hay viento',  y se ha repetido que el viento es el 'aire en movimiento', estaría saturado de lógica decir 'hace aire en movimiento' o 'hay aire en movimiento'. Lógico, pero innecesario. Igual de innecesario que decir  'Viajo en avión en movimiento'.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Vampiro said:


> habría que ver qué dicen los guatemaltecos al respecto


 
Bien. Por acá la cosa se parece un poco a este hilo. La mayoría de la gente decimos (sí, me incluyo) "ayer hubo mucho aire", "hoy no hay nada de aire" (aunque de alguna forma se logra decir y quien habla sigue respirando ). "Hacer aire" es "provocar una corriente de aire". ¿Y por qué se parece al hilo? Porque otra buena cantidad de gente viene y corrige: "eso no es aire, es viento".

Eso sí, aquí el viento sopla, no corre (porque no tiene piernas).

Nota personal: siempre creí que Buenos Aires recibía su nombre por los vientos fuertes que me imaginaba que debían soplar en una ciudad con un nombre así. Cosas de la infancia. Algún día tendré el gusto de andar por ahí.

Saludos.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Aquí en mi país como ya se dijo, se usa viento y aire indistintamente. Yo siempre he usado viento para corrientes de aire más fuertes, de hecho aquí azotan los “vientos de santana”, ventiscas, etc., aunque también pegan unos aironazos, pero el aire fresco que entra de la región costera hacia el Este de la ciudad sabe a gloria en los veranos calurosos y secos.

Eso de que el aire en movimiento ya no se le puede llamar aire me parece un poco estricto, es como los que dicen que el frio no existe, sino que es la ausencia de calor y que todavía no se llega al cero absoluto...


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola de nuevo:


El peruano said:


> "Camufla*j*eadamente" que se acabe esta controversia pues no hay que discutir más sobre esto.
> _No te incomodes. Es que me pareció importante la corrección. En cualquier caso, es mejor "*camufladamente*"._





Giorgio Lontano said:


> (...) siempre creí que Buenos Aires recibía su nombre por los vientos fuertes que me imaginaba que debían soplar en una ciudad con un nombre así. (...)


Exactamente lo mismo me he imaginado toda la vida.

Entonces, según Toño, Giorgio y yo, en América también hay lugares donde "hace aire" sí se usa.

Al parecer, cuando se trata de un fluido —o lo que se comporte como tal—, no es precisamente necesario utilizar en sustantivo o la expresión nominal que se refiere a la sustancia en movimiento:

Un techo de dos aguas. —> _No entendemos "de dos corrientes"._
El puente se lo llevó el agua. —> _El torrente del río lo arrastró._
En Este fogón no tiene gas. —> _Por ahí no pasa una corriente de gas._
Me encanta sentir cómo el mar mece mi bote. —> _Aunque lo mezan es más bien las olas, que son "mar" en movimiento._
El vapor del géiser alcanzó un altura de diez metros. —> _Ha de ser emocionante ver cómo se alza ese chorro (de vapor)._
La nieve que se vino ladera abajo no los atrapó. —> _Se salvaron de la avalancha._

Si no se desea considerar que "aire" y "viento" pueden ser sinónimos, por lo menos se trata —como les decía antes— de metonimia: el tropo en el que se reemplaza el sustantivo por otro con él relacionado. Podríamos decir que es una sinécdoque (mencionas la parte para referirte al todo), pues en viento está compuesto de aire. Y de esto abunda en la lengua en contra de toda lógica correcta. Imagino que se trata de arte más que de ciencia. Como sea, a la expresión "hacer aire" puede tener hallársele más de una justificación lingüística. 

Si nos limitamos a la lógica, pues no es nada fácil lograr que "haga (se produzca) aire" sin que se provoque una corriente, ¿no? De lo que se deduciría que, cuando hace aire, necesariamente hace viento.

Así como, si nos limitáramos a la definición de "viento: aire en movimiento", seguiríamos diciendo que el viento es aire; por lo que "aire" perfectamente puede usarse como sinónimo de "viento" aunque no sea exacto a la inversa. El mismo caso es referirse a un policía con la palabra "hombre" (_Sí, mi teniente, diez de nuestros hombres vigilan la calle_), o usar "madera" para señalar la leña (_La madera en la chimenea prendió fuego con facilidad_), o llamar "roca" a un asteroide o "cauchos" a las llantas de un automóvil.

Saludos,


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Ahora si que que lo veo con una claridad diáfana. No se trata de sinónimos, sino de tropos, y ahí podemos elegir entre metonimia y sinécdoque.
¿Dónde están mis emotíconos?
Helo: http://forum.wordreference.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Creo que el acondicionador de aire hace aire y no viento. Creo que 
"hacer viento " es un fenómeno natural pero "hacer aire" es un 
fenómeno artificial.

saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Pinairun

Del _Manual del español urgente_, de la FUNDÉU:

Consulta:
*21/04/2008 ¿Es correcta la expresión «hace aire» como sinónimo de «hace viento»? ¿Por qué?* 
Respuesta:
Es correcta porque esas dos palabras (aire y viento) pueden funcionar como sinónimos. 

Saludos


----------



## Milton Sand

Esa es la respuesta, Pinairun, como debe ser: simple y llana.


Hiro Sasaki said:


> Creo que el acondicionador de aire hace aire y no viento. Creo que "hacer viento " es un fenómeno natural pero "hacer aire" es un fenómeno artificial.


Hmmm... interesante. Pero, caigo en cuenta de que la expresión que estamos discutiendo ("hace aire") es impersonal, es decir, nadie la realiza, nadie hace aire (fenómeno artificial) sino que ocurre y se siente. Sin emabargo, podemos usarla como personal:

Hala, hazme un favor: Toma ese abanico y hazme airecito. _<—Usamos "hala" (o "ala")) para llamar la atención._

Aquí hasta la usamos casi como sinónimo de "ventear" (*1.*intr. impers. Soplar el viento o hacer aire fuerte. _DRAE © 2007_).

Esa definición del DRAE me hace acordar de lo que explicó HUMBERTO unos posts más arriba.

Nos leemos luego,


----------

